# Rack Plans, Opinions please!?



## HERP-man (Dec 22, 2008)

_Not sure on where to put this, but anyway!_
What do the think of these plans???
Going to be a beach colour Contiboard.
Getting tubs ('Wham' or somthing) from The Range.








Comments please


----------



## dazdaraz (Feb 23, 2008)

how u heating it and
whats stoppin the tubs fallin
out the back?
or u heatin the bottoms of the
shelves?


daz


----------



## HERP-man (Dec 22, 2008)

Using a heat cable or strip, there will be a wall behind, i may put a peice of ply on the back.


----------



## dazdaraz (Feb 23, 2008)

that sounds kool,
mat wud b easier, cos with
heat cables most ppl
have to route a grove to insert them
into,
but if uve thought of this,
than as i say its a good idea
wot u gonna b keepin in it?

daz


----------



## HERP-man (Dec 22, 2008)

dazdaraz said:


> that sounds kool,
> mat wud b easier, cos with
> heat cables most ppl
> have to route a grove to insert them
> ...


Hatchlings, some corns, maybe some leos


----------



## dazdaraz (Feb 23, 2008)

ok kool
good luck with the build
make sure u keep us posted
with pics n stuff
i've got to design one yet
wanna re build my rack again
make it a bit more pleasant lookin
lol

daz


----------



## Alpha Dog (Jan 3, 2008)

May I suggest plastic for a long lasting rack that wont warp or swell up because of the moisture.


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

i would have a back on it tbh! it would help with the strength! looks good though


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Alpha Dog said:


> May I suggest plastic for a long lasting rack that wont warp or swell up because of the moisture.


 
he's going to use tubs as far as i'm aware so there shouldn't be any moisture seeping through to the wood.


----------



## HERP-man (Dec 22, 2008)

have got plastic rack now see my other thread


----------

